# Product Review: Spike's Tactical .22 LR conversion for AR-15



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey y'all.

I wrote a pretty detailed product review for a Spike's Tactical .22 LR conversion kit for an AR-15 on the Survival Podcast forum. Here it is:

http://thesurvivalpodcast.com/forum/index.php?topic=2817.0

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

That Review is the best. It explains the Spike's Tactical 22LR Drop in
Conversion to a T. The pictures provided are also the best.

I have a Ciener 22LR AR15 Drop in Conversion Kit. The Ciener I have
performs exactly as your review of Spike's.

I will buy a Spike's when I can get a good deal on it. My Ciener is on
loan from a friend. Other reviews on Ciener, is there is always comment
what terrible Customer Service, business practices he has and non availablity of repair parts.

I really like the savings and trigger time I can get from the Converison.
It is a lot of fun to continually plink away and not worry about the cost.

One suggestion, I always clean the AR15 before shooting my
223 loads, I don't think it is neccessary to clean the AR15 after
Conversion usage, but........ 
Thank you so much for that excellent Review!


----------



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

My pleasure, Norseman.


----------

